# 76ers: Joel Embiid's foot shows 'less healing than anticipated at this point'



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Philadelphia 76ers center Joel Embiid has suffered a setback in his long recovery from a stress fracture in his right foot, the team said Saturday night.
> 
> "As part of the conservative approach focused on the long-term health, recovery and care of Joel, we have been closely monitoring his progress, regularly evaluating his status and adjusting our plans accordingly," team president and general manager Sam Hinkie said in a statement. "Recently, Joel and Sixers personnel traveled to Los Angeles for a series of routine exams with a number of physicians who have been actively involved throughout this process.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13074027/joel-embiid-philadelphia-76ers-suffers-setback-foot


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

In this scenario I kind of hate being right.


----------

